# Stock Tank Shower/Tub



## OKinspector (Aug 7, 2015)

Ran across this today:-D

Along with the other violations such as ceiling height, would this have to meet an ASTM standard for a tub or shower? Is there anyway this could be approved? Could the individual bring in a third party to approve it?

Just looking for options for the individual.

Thanks for you help,


----------



## fatboy (Aug 7, 2015)

Welcome OKinspector!

The light might be a problem...........haha.

What is the difference between a built in place shower pan, and this? I think if it had appropriate waste and overflow protection, and the appropriate valves, don't think I would have any angst over it. At first glance......


----------



## OKinspector (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome, I've actually been hanging around here since 2011 but this is the first time I've posted.

As far as the "Stock Tank" what you've stated is about what I've come up with, I cannot seem to find any ASTM standards for Tub or Shower basins, or drainage slope requirements. As long as the draining fittings are as required,


----------



## ICE (Aug 7, 2015)

The only person that can approve that is you.  There must be standards for plumbing fixtures that this tank will never meet.  It doesnt even have a slope to a drain.


----------



## cda (Aug 7, 2015)

http://www.classicclawfoottubs.com/images/cp-ci-rr61-2-lg.jpg

not much difference just get it plumbed correctly


----------



## cda (Aug 7, 2015)

http://media-cache-ec0.pinimg.com/736x/78/69/c4/7869c4d01c6fa20f1ed286d31e2350ba.jpg

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/07/a6/b8/07a6b89bf17755459f1937be1005ac27.jpg

http://www.cabin-fervor.com/2013/06/livestock-tank-bathtubs.html


----------



## floydman (Aug 7, 2015)

407.1 Approval. Bathtubs shall conform to ANSI ZI24.1,

ASME AI12.19.1M, ASME AI12.19.4M, ASME

AI12.19.9M, CSA B45.2, CSA B45.3 or CSA B45.5.


----------



## OKinspector (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks, floydman. Question since this is a single family dwelling does the IRC take precedence over the IPC? I should have said I can't find anything in the IRC.

_SECTION P2713_

_BATHTUBS_

_P2713.1 Bathtub waste outlets and overflows. Bathtubs shall_

_have outlets and overflows at least 11/ 2 inches (38 mm) in diameter,_

_and the waste outlet shall be equipped with an approved_

_stopper._

_P2713.2 Bathtub enclosures. Doors within a bathtub enclosure_

_shall conform to ASME Al12.19.15._

_P2713.3 Bathtub and whirlpool bathtub valves. The hot_

_water supplied to bathtubs and whirlpool bathtubs shall be limited_

_to a maximum temperature of 120°F (49°C) by a water temperature-_

_limiting device that conforms to ASSE 1070,_

_except where such protection is otherwise provided by a combination_

_tub/shower valve in accordance with Section P2708.3._


----------



## Rick18071 (Aug 7, 2015)

IRC R307.2 Bathtub and shower spaces. Bathtub and shower floors and walls above bathtubs with installed shower heads and in shower compartments shall be finished with a nonabsorbent surface. Such wall surfaces shall extend to a height of not less than 6 feet (1829 mm) above the floor.


----------



## floydman (Aug 7, 2015)

APPROVED. Acceptable to the building official.


----------



## steveray (Aug 7, 2015)

Is it me or does it not have the headroom?....That is some shabby chic right there...

R305.1 Minimum height. Habitable space, hallways, bathrooms, toilet rooms, laundry rooms and portions of basements containing these spaces shall have a ceiling height of not less than 7 feet (2134 mm).

Exceptions:

1. For rooms with sloped ceilings, at least 50 percent of the required floor area of the room must have a ceiling height of at least 7 feet (2134 mm) and no portion of the required floor area may have a ceiling height of less than 5 feet (1524 mm).2. Bathrooms shall have a minimum ceiling height of 6 feet 8 inches (2032 mm) at the center of the front clearance area for fixtures as shown in Figure R307.1. The ceiling height above fixtures shall be such that the fixture is capable of being used for its intended purpose. A shower or tub equipped with a showerhead shall have a minimum ceiling height of 6 feet 8 inches (2032 mm) above a minimum area 30 inches (762 mm) by 30 inches (762 mm) at the showerhead.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 7, 2015)

floydman said:
			
		

> APPROVED. Acceptable to the building official.


This definition is too often taken literally where the AHJ can approve it on desire. The product needs to be listed or approved for its application from substantiated data.

*104.9 Approved materials and equipment.* Materials, equipment and devices _approved_ by the _building official_ shall be constructed and installed in accordance with such approval.




 The code is a compilation of criteria with which materials, equipment, devices and systems must comply to be suitable for a particular application. The building official has a duty to evaluate such materials, equipment, devices and systems for code compliance and, when compliance is determined, approve the same for use. The materials, equipment, devices and systems must be constructed and installed in compliance with, and all conditions and limitations considered as a basis for, that approval. For example, the manufacturer's instructions and recommendations are to be followed if the approval of the material was based even in part on those instructions and recommendations. The approval authority given to the building official is a significant responsibility and is a key to code compliance. The approval process is first technical and then administrative and must be approached as such. For example, if data to determine code compliance are required, such data should be in the form of test reports or engineering analysis and not simply taken from a sales brochure.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 7, 2015)

TABLE P2701.1

PLUMBING FIXTURES, FAUCETS AND FIXTURE FITTINGS

P2701.1 Quality of fixtures.

Plumbing fixtures, faucets and fixture fittings shall be constructed of approved materials, shall have smooth impervious surfaces, shall be free from defects and concealed fouling surfaces, and shall conform to the standards cited in this code. Plumbing fixtures shall be provided with an adequate supply of potable water to flush and keep the fixtures in a clean and sanitary condition without danger of backflow or cross connection

I do not belief a galvanized material would meet the definition of smooth would not be easy to keep clean. The stock tank is no way code compliant.

Would i okay it in a barn or recreational cabin? Sure, in a house for everyday use? No


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Aug 7, 2015)

steveray, I hear ya so to speak!  Would it be compliant as a bathtub?  If yes then what would be accomplish with a hook for the sprayer on the ceiling if it slips loose and hits the head?

In addition to mt; galvanized steel don't hold up well when exposed to hot water.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 8, 2015)

That's stinking awesome. All you need is a gun belt and saddle hanging somewhere and you're gtg.

Brent.


----------



## north star (Aug 8, 2015)

*+ ~ + ~ +*



OKinspector,

Thanks for coming out of the shadows with your pic. &

questions.

While this set-up may be really, really creative to some,

...here in Code World, like my esteemed Forum members,

 I too agree that it would not be compliant.



Hopefully, you will come back more often with your input !   

*NOTE:* Watch out for that dude wearing a skirt [ <--- he

claims "kilt"  ] and holding the hammer.......He's trouble !  :mrgreen:

*+ ~ + ~ +*


----------



## cda (Aug 8, 2015)

So you can build a shower pan and walls put cannot build a bathtub???


----------



## fatboy (Aug 9, 2015)

Bingo cda......... I could build a base in whatever configuration, put whatever tile on there and it could be code compliant. As far as slope? Build up the edges and put the drain in the middle, it would work. Durability? Consumers problem. JMHO you would be grasping at straw to disapprove.......


----------



## ICE (Aug 9, 2015)

Well obviously the plan is to use the tank and not build a bathtub. You can't just slap a bunch of stuff together and call it a bathtub.  Showers stalls are an accepted design.  They can be built-up or factory made.  Tubs, not so much.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 9, 2015)

"Tubs, not so much."

Why?

I built my own hot tub years ago, I doubt it met any standards.


----------



## cda (Aug 9, 2015)

I can build a big bathtub, but not a small one???

Big::

https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/show_picture.pl?l=english&rais=https%3A%2F%2Fs15-us2.ixquick.com%2Fcgi-bin%2Fserveimage%3Furl%3Dhttp%3A%2F%2Fs3.amazonaws.com%2Frapgenius%2Ffilepicker%252FdDllZ7GdTKm58IRnGegW_pool.jpg%26sp%3De17e5295c5e93194be32f5b80b9b9bda

Small::

https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/show_picture.pl?l=english&rais=https%3A%2F%2Fs17-us2.ixquick.com%2Fcgi-bin%2Fserveimage%3Furl%3Dhttp%3A%2F%2Fmedia-cache-ec0.pinimg.com%2F736x%2Fd5%2Feb%2F29%2Fd5eb296c6ee05073af1487540f0ee6c3.jpg%26sp%3D6733623cebcec3a43d353f8f46a28308


----------



## BSSTG (Aug 10, 2015)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> That's stinking awesome. All you need is a gun belt and saddle hanging somewhere and you're gtg. Brent.


and it's deep enough for Clint Eastwood to duck under the water when the guns are ablazin.

BS


----------



## Frank (Aug 10, 2015)

Hand hammered copper tubs also do not have a standard, to expensive and too few sold to justify the cost of developing a standard.

Use the modification process for alternative design and approve.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Aug 10, 2015)

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> TABLE P2701.1PLUMBING FIXTURES, FAUCETS AND FIXTURE FITTINGS
> 
> P2701.1 Quality of fixtures.
> 
> ...


On the issue of smooth, what would be the definition of that, or standard? With that in mind, and using the definition of a "fixture", are not fiberglass showerpans constructed with a rough, non-slip surface to stand on for safety?

And for tile, it's highly unusual to use a smooth tile for the floor unless they are very small so as to provide a slip resistant surface.

Is there exceptions for that? I assume tile is just a constructed surface and not a fixture, but a prefabricated pan would be?

Brent.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Aug 11, 2015)

I agree the word "smooth" is subjective. My experience as a sheetmetal worker by trade and galvanized metal is it is porus and hard to clean the soap scum and bacteria off the surface. Similar to why you can't use galvanized sheets on kitchen walls or around urinals. It is a health issue

 Now a lot of soap products and cleaners have changed over the last 30 years and maybe it is not as big of a problem today.


----------

